# Preseason Game 3: Sixers vs. Cavs (10/14/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*vs.* 

Philadelphia 76ers (0-1) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (2-0)
*Date:* Friday, October 14, 2005
*Time:* 7.30pm ET
*Radio:* WTAM 1100


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game 3: Sixers vs. Cavs (10/12/05)*

I LOVE listening to Joe Tait but they need to put some of these games on TV.
I think this could be a good game and I hope they continue their good play throughout the whole year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game 3: Sixers vs. Cavs (10/12/05)*

Lebron will likely sit this one out at as well


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope he doesnt play, no reason from to even think about trying to make an Impact in our preseason games. Let Sasah/Luke/Azubukie (sp?) get some more PT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope he doesn't play. It's not going to be on TV anyways. Lebron's the type of guy who could sit out all of preseason and still drop a triple double on opening night. Guys like Lebron, KG, Kobe, T-Mac--Training camp really isn't for them. It's for the benefit of everyone else. But Lebron is so good at playing with his teammates, that I doubt even that's much of an issue. So long as he is at practices learning the defense, they'll be good.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Henderson scores (Cavs take their first lead of the game 18-17).
- Iverson fouled by Damon Jones (3:33 1st quarter) and goes to the line.
- Iverson hits the first free-throw and hits the second.
- J. Thomas hits both free-throws (Philly up by 3).
- Hughes has his shot blocked.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hughes 5 of 10 for 11 points... 11 of the 17 ?

Trying to prove a point here or something, 10 of our 16 shots already ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Kelenna is called for hooking off the ball (offensive foul).
- Iverson drives by Jones but misses (airball).
- Hughes drives and is fouled by Iggy (2nd foul on Iggy).
- Hughes makes the first free-throw, misses the second (21-19 Philly).
- Iverson nails a 3-ball.
- Marshall drills a 3-ball.
- Thomas called for an offensive foul (charging, ball goes back to Cavs).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Marshall’s shot is blocked.
- Marshall grabs a defensive rebound.
- Iverson hits a 3-ball on the right wing (27-22).
- Kelenna hits the lay up and is fouled.
- Kelenna misses the free-throw.
- Marshall misses a three-ball.
- D. Gai dunks the rebound on an Iverson miss (end of 1st quarter).
- Sixers lead 29-24.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- D. Gai dunks the ball.
- Snow replaces D. Jones.
- Iverson sits down and L. Williams enters the game.
- Korver hits a jumper.
- Marshall finishes strong and is fouled (D. Gai gets 3rd foul).
- Marshall misses the free-throw.
- Nailon nails a shot.
- Marshall nails a 3-ball.
- Thomas dunks with 2 hands.
- Cleveland takes a time-out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Kelenna nails a 3-ball.
- 7:49 to play, 37-34 Philly.
- Salmons nails a shot in the lane.
- Marshall nails a 3-ball.
- Marshall grabs a rebound.
- Kelenna dunks a ball with the right hand (tie game, 39-39).
- Korver nails a 3-ball.
- Marshall sits down (11 points in 12 minutes).
- Ekezie hits the 12-foot jumper.
- Time-out called by Philly.
- 5:02 to play, 42-41 Philly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Marty enters the game.
- Ilgauskas enters the game for Ekezie (Lithuanian towers in the game).
- Marty pokes a ball out of bounds.
- Rebound grabbed by Hughes.
- Jackson misses a jumper, Nailon fouls on the rebound (Sixers over the limit).
- Marty goes to the foul line.
- Marty misses the first free-throw, nails the second (42-42).
- 46-42 Philly (two dunks in a row).
- Famutimi nails the shot.
- Cavs take time-out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Luke Jackson hits a 12-footer.
- Nailon hits a jumper.
- Hughes makes a move down the middle, draws a blocking foul on Nailon.
- Hughes makes the first free-throw, makes the second.
- Gooden replaces Marty.
- Nailon scores and is fouled.
- Nailon hits the foul shot.
- Z taps a shot in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- L. Williams fouls Luke Jackson after Jackson grabs rebound (puts Cavs on the line).
- Jackson misses the first foul shot, nails the second.
- Sixers take a time-out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Williams nails an off-balance shot.
- Philly leads 55-48 at the half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Staring 5 enter floor to start 2nd half (Cleveland needs to protect the ball and hit foul shots better).
- LeBron is sitting on the bench and watching the game.
- Z picks up his second foul.
- Z falls down, gets up and scores the ball.
- Philly takes a 20 second time-out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Iverson fouled by Snow.
- Iverson misses the first free-throw, hits the second.
- Z fouled going to the hoop.
- Both teams seem sluggish.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall is an unbelievable 3pt shooter...what a weapon to have off the bench.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Z hits the first free-throw, hits the second.
- Iverson fouled by Snow.
- Iverson makes the first free-throw, hits the second.
- Z fouled by Hunter.
- Z hits the first free-throw, misses the second.
- Thomas dunks with 2 hands.
- Gooden gets the rebound and puts the ball in.
- Z picks up his 3rd foul.
- Luke Jackson nails a 3-ball (been struggling tonight from outside).
- Iverson scores.
- Time-out Cleveland (Sixers up by 6).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well i love the updates, but lets us know some details that we cant get b/c we arent watching TV...

Seems like Gooden can rebound, and Marshall can score. Other than that, Hughes has shot alot, Jackson has struggled and no one else has looked to score a basket... aka Damon Jones !!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- D. Jones replaces Snow.
- Jones nails a jumper at the top of the key.
- Z picks up his 4th foul.
- Marshall replaces Ilgauskas.
- Iggy at the foul line, misses the first free-throw and hits the second.
- Marshall scores.
- Hughes gets the rebound and puts the ball in.
- Iverson nails a 3-ball.
- Iverson nails a 15-footer.
- 70-66 Philly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well i love the updates, but lets us know some details that we cant get b/c we arent watching TV...
> 
> Seems like Gooden can rebound, and Marshall can score. Other than that, Hughes has shot alot, Jackson has struggled and no one else has looked to score a basket... aka Damon Jones !!!!!


I'm listening to the radio, so unforunately I'm not able to visually see what's going on either.

Luke Jackson is getting and missing mostly open shots (bad night for him). Marshall is the instant offense, he's looking great. Hughes is scoring off-and-on. But due to the offensive struggles, he has to press the issue. The team seems to be doing better when Snow is running the team, opposed to when Jones is in the game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh i thought you had it on TV... thanks aways, keep up the good work... Seems that Kelenna Azubuike is a real player, a shame he came out early at Kentucky, but a good thing for us. Hopefully he sticks around, a shame their is so many SG/SF


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kelenna is active. Whenever he's in the game, you always hear his name being said, as he's always doing something.

- 71-67 Philly at the 2:00 mark of the quarter.
- Nailon shoots and hits.
- Hamilton scores (73-69 Philly).
- Iverson nails a 3 to end the quarter.

The way the quarter ended seemed terrible. It sounded like Iverson stole it from D. Jones then nailed a 3-ball. Ouch. 9-point spread.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I wonder if D. Jones is gonna start doing something. Only preseason, but damn, give us a taste of our $16 million well spent dollars...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Hamilton gets a rebound and puts the ball in (while fouled by Nailon, 4th).
- Hamilton hits his foul shot.
- Iverson scores over Wilks (30 points for Iverson).
- Jones hits a jumper (Cavs within 7).
- Salmons scores.
- Nailon hooks the ball in.
- Cavs call time-out.

Cleveland is down by 11, Philly has its biggest lead of the game. I also hope D. Jones starts to find his game-time groove a little more. I bet he's drilling them in practice consistently but not in games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Wilks lays the ball up.
- Jones fouled on a shot.
- Jones nails a 3-ball.
- Time out Philly (85-81). 
- Cleveland making a run to get back into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Hamilton scores the ball and is fouled.
- Hamilton misses the free-throw (Cavs within 2).
- Korver and Jackson enter the game for their respected teams.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I like the sub to get Jackson back in their with about 5 minutes left. Try and get is confidence back!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Salmons misses the first foul shot but hits the second.
- Sixers pick up 5th team foul of the quarter, Kelenna goes to the foul line.
- Kelenna hits the first foul shot and hits the second (86-85, Cavs within 1).
- Salmons scores.
- Hamilton gets the rebound and is fouled.
- D. Gai fouled out of the game.
- Hamilton makes both foul shots.
- Korver nails a 3-ball.
- Jackson fouled by Korver.
- Jackson hits his first foul shot and nails the second.
- Williams hits a 3-ball.
- Wilks is fouled and scores.
- Nailon fouled and goes to the foul line.

This is getting close. It's going to be a race against the clock. I'm not sure there's enough time unless Cleveland just plays incredibly clean basketball on both sides to end the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Nailon hits the first foul shot and hits the second.
- Williams nails a 3-ball.
- Ekezie scores and is fouled.
- Ekezie hits the foul shot.
- Hamilton scores.
- Hamilton scores (99-98).
- Nailon immediately fouled.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Nailon hits the first foul shot and misses the second.
- Cavs call time out for a final play to tie or win the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the updates remy23.

Too bad Luke isn't on tonight otherwise this game we would have likely been up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Exactly. I don't think Luke was trying triple-pump lay ups or anything. But that happens time to time. 

- Wilks to inbound the ball.
- Wilks calls time out (can’t get the ball in) and Cleveland draws up another play (Williams was playing off Wilks).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- Hunter blocks the shot and the game is over.

*Box Score: Philadelphia 100, Cleveland 98*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uggh I guess we can all come down on the Luke hype lol. Still he's played well in summer league and preseason till this game - he's going to be a big contributor.

Hughes didn't shoot well oeither but it will be interesting to see how these two perform when Gooden and Z play more: I think Brown knows what he has in our starting frontcourt and isn't going to play them much any longer.

Anyways not too bad playing completely without a bunch of guys including Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We got to work on our out of timeout plays: how did Ekeezie get the last shot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> We got to work on our out of timeout plays: how did Ekeezie get the last shot


Wilks couldn't get the ball in the first time and Cleveland wound up blowing a time out. Once play resumed, it sounded like Wilks had trouble throwing in the ball the second time. So Ekezie may have gotten the ball simply because Wilks was desperate trying to in-bounds the ball. I doubt Brown called up a totally wild, unexpected play for Ekezie out of all people (that would be one strange bluff).


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was at the game and just want to say that they shoot jumpers horribly. They shoot them alot and they just werent falling. Also this Hamilton guys is crazy. He was all pumped up like the nba finals. He would put in a layup and be trying to fire everybody up. It was a little over the top but at least he brought energy.


----------

